# Dewalt 1/2" collet for DW616/618



## mstech (Mar 9, 2011)

I need a replacement for the 1/2" collet & nut for my Dewalt DW616/618. It seems to be out of stock everywhere I look or shipping looks like it will take forever - any suggestions?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Try eReplacementParts.com : Power Tool Parts and Tool Repair . I haven't checked for this part, but they are my "go to" place whenever I need parts for my tools. I've had quick deliveries and no problems at all with them. They have exploded views and parts lists online, so picking the correct part is easy.

Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mstech said:


> I need a replacement for the 1/2" collet & nut for my Dewalt DW616/618. It seems to be out of stock everywhere I look or shipping looks like it will take forever - any suggestions?


eReplacement parts have it on backorder till May; Try here
DeWALT DW618B3E TYPE 1 parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com

They claim they have 3 left... they're also about $20 cheaper than eReplacementparts.


----------



## mstech (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks! Actually, I sent for one from ToolPartsDirect.com. I received it but it is not the right part. It looks like my 1/4" collet but the 1/4" bits don't fit.........I'm going to call them..........


----------

